# Bamboo Fucking Up



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2012)

My Bamboo Fun is starting to act up. I'm getting this odd lag every time my pen touches the pad. Each time I draw a stroke and lift the pen, it freezes for a split second and makes the strokes longer and inaccurate. So this makes drawing impossible at the moment and it's bullshit. I'm really not trying to buy a new friggin tablet right now and downloading the latest drivers didn't do diddly dick. Has anyone else been hitting this error? Did you figure out what was wrong?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm guessing this_ isn't_ about the build server, then?

(Atlassian Bamboo)


----------



## Mazeburn (Nov 24, 2012)

They do kinda love to act up a bit. :/ First off, you can try to work out whether it's the graphics program's tablet support or the tablet itself - does it do the same stuff when just using it to browse the desktop/whatever? 
If it is the graphics program, which one are you using? If it's the GIMP, you'll need to configure it in the input devices preferences. Not sure about PS, never had any issues with that while the drivers have been working. 

Second off, if it's not your program, you can try deleting your preferences - find the 'Bamboo preference file utility' (just search for it in the start menu) and under 'all user preferences', click 'remove'. That sometimes fixes it for me when it's being a jerk. 

If none of that helps, then I really don't know.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> My Bamboo Fun is starting to act up. I'm getting this odd lag every time my pen touches the pad. Each time I draw a stroke and lift the pen, it freezes for a split second and makes the strokes longer and inaccurate. So this makes drawing impossible at the moment and it's bullshit. I'm really not trying to buy a new friggin tablet right now and downloading the latest drivers didn't do diddly dick. Has anyone else been hitting this error? Did you figure out what was wrong?



What programs and driver version are you using?

What OS are you on as well? You could have the Tablet PC preferences on and they're fighting it out with the wacom drivers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> What programs and driver version are you using?
> 
> What OS are you on as well? You could have the Tablet PC preferences on and they're fighting it out with the wacom drivers.



I'm in SAI as always on Win7 with Driver 5.3.0-3.
I haven't messed with the tablet preferences since I first installed it a year ago. Same day I got my laptop.

...Pardon. I copied the driver number from the site and it took to font down with it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have the Stabilizer up high on Sai? Put it around 10. If you have it up to S-ranges it will lag.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Do you have the Stabilizer up high on Sai? Put it around 10. If you have it up to S-ranges it will lag.



Still doesn't work. I always worked on S-2 flawlessly. S-3 was when it would get stiff, but it wouldn't...stutter like it does now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok well, Delete your Bamboo preferences.
Reboot.

Uninstall the current driver
*Unplug your tablet*
*Reboot again after you uninstall*


Install the latest driver - http://www.wacom.com/en/CustomerCare/Drivers.aspx?model=Bamboo+Fun&os=Windows+7 *as an administrator* - right click on the driver when installing and you should see that option. 


Plug in the tablet.
See if that clears it up


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2012)

Remind to never ask you for assistance again. 
I'm lyin. It works perfectly again. Thank you so much! I'm set. Now I can get back into the swing of things!


----------

